# Questions about the catering business?



## jamieskitchen (Aug 5, 2013)

I want to go into cooking but I also want to have a personal life and from what I hear, restaurant chefs don't really have that... So I'm just curious to see if catering is any better so that maybe I could do that.

1. Is working in a catering kitchen any less stressful than working in a restaurant kitchen?

2. What are the hours like?

3. Is the salary higher or lower than a restaurant chef?

4. Are the hours more flexible? How much free time do you get?

5. How hard is it to get into the catering business?

If anyone knows any other jobs in the culinary world that give you a little more free time, please name them! Thanks!


----------



## antwon035 (Feb 16, 2012)

Honestly I love catering. Its probably just as stressful if not a lot more considering something will always go wrong and run you late. It is easy to get into but building a solid name in the catering world is tough considering there is so many caterers these days. The hours are going to be different at every company. Some focus on mornings and lunches some focus on weddings which are mostly night but also day time too. Salary I can't really say because its just depending upon the company and how busy you are. Overall I think catering is great but it is more than just working the line. Its managing your time, designing menus, designing the venue, dealing with crazy customers Face to face, keeping cost under control, and in the end providing a positive memory for the client. It is more actual face to face interaction but I love it. I could go on for days, but I won't haha. I say go for it, you never know until you try. Also your social life depends on your companies size and level of busyness. Hope this helped! Good luck!


----------



## islands chef (Jun 22, 2012)

I prefer catering to restaurants because with catering you know what you are getting into, so for me, it is less stressful. The hours vary and you will have very busy periods followed by down times. Catering is easy to get into and if you work hard and smart you can do well. If you are very concerned. Free time and novice chefs really don't go together though.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

One thing I always liked about event catering is that no two events are ever alike-- therefore

you never get the same day twice. Can't really say that about restaurant work, sure its varied

each day....to a degree, but can basically get monotonous pretty fast--at least to me.


----------

